# Layla had her first aspirin...



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

have there been any similar problems in the past?


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> have there been any similar problems in the past?


no, never...she is a big baby and cries even when she gets the snow boulders between her toes LOL. So she lets me know when she is hurting, but it has never lasted this long before. Dream, Aiyana and Wolfie had plenty of problems with torn ACLs, pulled muscles, arthritis etc...so I know my Vet would say to give her aspirin for a couple of days and see what happens.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is aspirin safe for dogs? I've always heard not to give it to them.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You might consider Ecotrin. It's coated and not so rough on their stomachs.

Also, have you checked out doggie snow boots? There are several high quality manufacturers. Like these, for example:

Ultra Paws Snow & Go Dog Boots
Ruff Wear Bark'n Boots Polar Trex


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Is aspirin safe for dogs? I've always heard not to give it to them.


Aspirin is safe to give- My vet told me it was okay to give Lucky for his arthritis pain. Lucky never needed stronger meds for arthritis. I only gave him low dose 81 mg. 

Motrin and Tylenol should not I think. Could harm the liver.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Never give Motrin or Tylenol to dogs! Big mistake! Aspirin is fine, in small amounts (though I am not sure of the dose). 

I don't have any advice as to what is going on, so maybe a vet visit is in order.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

She is maybe sore from snow play. Could she have slipped outside and twist herself funny?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DreamMom*

DreamMom

Is it one of her back legs? Is she able to step on it?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I would take her to the vet today.
My vet would never say: Give an aspirin. 
Yes, aspirin is safe in small doses, but I would not give it to my dogs for any length of time. The NSAIDS made for dogs are a lot safer, contrary to what some people may say. 
Anyway, if it was my dog, I would be at the vet's office this morning. Just saying.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I resist giving pain relief in case of a pull or tear. Dulling the pain might make them run around more and cause even more damage. Sometimes a little pain is a safe guard against rowdiness.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Found this article on aspirin and dogs... very interesting. One point stood out



> *Buffered or enteric-coated aspirin* (acetylsalicylic acid) is an over-the-counter analgesic that is reasonably safe for a short time for home veterinary care in the recommended dosage for dogs. (*Aspirin has a very low margin of safety for cats and should not be used.*) Buffered or enteric-coated aspirin is much safer than regular aspirin because it is less likely to cause stomach and duodenal ulcers.


And another red flag..



> Note that individual dogs metabolize aspirin at very different rates. This inconsistency can lead to an unexpected accumulation of dangerous breakdown products in the animal’s body. As few as two regular-strength aspirin tablets can produce severe organ damage in some medium-size (30 pounds, 13.6kg) dogs. Follow the exact dosage


So I really hope you know the proper dosage and brand of aspirin to give a dog without having the vet's say so. 

Here's the link

Dog Pain Medications: Aspirin (And Other NSAIDs), Ibuprofen, and More


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks all,

Layla would not even try to get into bed last night...I think she may have hurt herself doing that. Since I broke my shoulder hubby and I moved our twin beds apart and put Callys crate in between. Layla jumps from one bed to the other during the night, she wants to spread the love equally lol. Our beds are pretty high they are pillow top mattresses with 3 inches of memory foam on top.

She gets around fine, is running through the yard like nothing is wrong...jumping up onto something is the only thing that seems to cause her pain. She is eating well and acting normally except for getting into bed.

I understand the dosing and safety of asprin, I have had the same Vet for 30 years and all of my dogs have been to him and get the same treatment...he believes in good old fashioned generic aspirin - I give triple buffered aspirin. I do have leftover Tramadol from Dream but I am hesitant to give that to Layla she is anxious enough and anxiety is one of the possible side effects. I don't like the way tramadol makes me feel either...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't mean to be critical, but having the same vet for 30 years, may just be the cause why he is recommending aspirin. Just as in human medicine, yes old doctors are knowledgable and experienced but they are hard to convince of more modern approaches, medicines and procedures. Old school is not always the best.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> I don't mean to be critical, but having the same vet for 30 years, may just be the cause why he is recommending aspirin. Just as in human medicine, yes old doctors are knowledgable and experienced but they are hard to convince of more modern approaches, medicines and procedures. Old school is not always the best.


 
I like old school, probably because I am old. I tend to go for the things that have been proven safe and effective over the years in my own experience. New drugs out there have tons of horrible side effects, just look at what rimadyl, meloxicam and some others have done to many many dogs.

If Layla is still having problems I will take her in to the Vet tomorrow if it is just a pulled muscle or she twisted wrong she will be fine.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Layla is all better...I was still worried yesterday. She was bounding through the snow (we had 6 more inches yesterday), wrestling with the other dogs like nothing was wrong...but still would not hop up onto the couch or into bed last night. Some time during the middle of the night she hopped in bed with hubby, then with me, then with hubby again. This morning she ate breakfast and hopped up on her favorite chair for a nap. I still have no idea what was wrong but she seems fine now!

thank you!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I had my boy Nash on the 81mg coated aspirin, once a day, for 3 yrs. For his hips, then one day he had blood in his stool...I called the vet, he told me to stop immediately . Which I did...but Nash was feeling awesome for those 3 years, and that was 2 yrs. Ago..glad your pup Layla is doing better, Just keep an eye on her....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dreammom said:


> Layla is all better...I was still worried yesterday. She was bounding through the snow (we had 6 more inches yesterday), wrestling with the other dogs like nothing was wrong...but still would not hop up onto the couch or into bed last night. Some time during the middle of the night she hopped in bed with hubby, then with me, then with hubby again. This morning she ate breakfast and hopped up on her favorite chair for a nap. I still have no idea what was wrong but she seems fine now!
> 
> thank you!


She may have just pulled a muscle. Tesia gives me this scare every so often. Usually, I can say, well, she DID swim a lot today - or she DID run and hike an awful lot... But sometimes it just happens. And we have a day or two of not jumping up, and looking at me sadly until I lift her onto the bed. And then - poof! - it's all better, and we breathe a sigh of relief. For that reason, I don't like to give a pain med right away either. I like to see what the pain does, and be able to see if it gets better after a day or so. If not, then it's off to the vet. 

Glad to Layla is better.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear she's better! They do like to scare us!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks again all,

I only gave her aspirin on that first day, kind of tried to sit on her the second day LOL. It is difficult the Squirt is bigger than she is now so she is back to being the midget. Between Cally and Hurley, Layla is definitely out sized and all three of them play rough. Whatever it was seems to have gone away and Layla is back to her playful, happy self...best of all back to keeping me warm at night.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Aspirin is generally safe for dogs. 81 mg is what I would give a dog much smaller than a golden!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> Aspirin is generally safe for dogs. 81 mg is what I would give a dog much smaller than a golden!


 
Thank you! My Vet always told me it was safe, plain old generic 325 mg. aspirin...I have larger dogs the smallest was Wolfie at 50 lbs. When Dream had to be on long term due to arthritis after the ACL repairs I switched to buffered aspirin. None of my dogs ever had a problem with aspirin, we did have scary side effects and reactions to rimadyl and meloxicam.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> I would take her to the vet today.
> My vet would never say: Give an aspirin.
> Yes, aspirin is safe in small doses, but I would not give it to my dogs for any length of time. The NSAIDS made for dogs are a lot safer, contrary to what some people may say.
> Anyway, if it was my dog, I would be at the vet's office this morning. Just saying.


+1 according to my vet. Aspirin can cause issues with blood chemistry, especially platelets. Much safer/better Rx NSAID's for dogs are available. Also, dogs can not dissolve coated aspirin in their stomachs; it can accumulate in the small intestine and reach toxic levels.


----------

